# Trailer for 1852 Lowe (Bunk Question)



## dgram36 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm restoring a mid 90's boat trailer that came with the 1852 Lowe Olympic mod v that I'm working on. The trailer is pretty standard with the exception of the rear crossmember. It rotates on two bolts seen here




I'm not familiar with this type of trailer. When I bought it, it had two four foot bunks with single anchor points mounted to the pendulous cross member. I'm assuming that it swings to aid in loading/unloading like a tilt trailer? It has no pin to lock or unlock and no safety chain, just a nut that keeps the assembly from rotating too far. The 18' riveted boat and 40hp long motor that's going on it is in my opinion too heavy to be resting on two anchor points on a swinging assembly. There are two keel rollers and a bow roller that will be installed, but still I feel as though it should be anchored at two points like most bunk trailers that I've seen in the past. I know how to do that and I'm replacing the rotted bunks anyway so it's fairly simple, I'm just basically looking for affirmation that converting it to a standard flat bunk trailer is a good idea and I'm not missing anything. Don't want to get this thing installed and find out that its a pain to unload it at the ramp. Any input/pictures from someone with a similar boat or trailer would be appreciated!


----------



## dgram36 (Apr 28, 2013)

Bump


----------



## bigwave (Apr 29, 2013)

I am assuming that you are talking about that bar on the back, does it line up uniformly with the other frame and have a tab above the tubing. That might be for a bunk guide. I would just weld that entire piece on both sides and be done with it. You will probably never need that to pivot anyways. I have seen a similar set up with a hole on the topside of the bar so you can use tiedown straps for the rear of the boat. Bolts will probably suffice but they will rust out over time and could fail. I would just weld that sucker on there.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 29, 2013)

I've never seen a setup like that either. Welding sounds like the simplest solution. And it's hard to be sure without dimensions but it looks like you'll need another cross member welded in there for bunk support anyways. That looks like a huge gap from front to rear cross members to give decent bunk support.


----------



## Pweisbrod (May 1, 2013)

Use 4x4 wood, if possible. Otherwise, if you have a welding buddy, have him put in an extra support.


If not, sell it and get a different trailer. Lol.


----------



## dgram36 (May 3, 2013)

Pweisbrod said:


> Use 4x4 wood, if possible. Otherwise, if you have a welding buddy, have him put in an extra support.
> 
> 
> If not, sell it and get a different trailer. Lol.



I never thought of using 4x4's, that's a good idea!


----------

